# St Peters Mortuary - Surrey - Aug 2014



## brickworx (Aug 13, 2014)

Having been recently disappointed to miss out on the Mortuary at CMH, I decided to head to the nearby St Peter's version.

Cool place although I was disappointed to see the famous organ chart had been removed and also the flowers on the altar as well. There where also various bits of (badly spelt and unimaginative) tagging around the place and the handwriting seemed to tally up with a couple of names I recognized from various forums that where also tagged on the wall....be keeping an eye out for you scummers - give us a bad name you do. Dont get me wrong, I love a good piece or even a tasteful throw up but this just made a mess of the place...if you get me.

Anyways, it was a fabulous little venue, yes been done before, yes absolutely f*cked but it was hugely atmospheric and photogenic as well - I love the green glow in the main slab room caused by mother nature shrouding the building and in turn its windows. A lot of bodies have come through here so it was a creepy one...just how I like it 

*The History: (shameless internetsteal)*
St. Peters Hospital was initially built to house the casualties of the Second World War. The mortuary was built in the 1940s, but after much redevelopment it was decided that the site was too small to cope with the increase of bodies. So, in April 2009 the mortuary closed and moved to the new building which is now central to the main hospital.

And onto the pics - full slideshow available here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157645976601060/show/



Exterior by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



ManFindsReligion by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



DoctorIsInSession by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



DeepFreeze by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



StandardSlabs by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



SlabTop by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



OnDaSlab by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



ZZZZt! by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



Lovethis by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Thanks for Looking

Brickworx


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 13, 2014)

nice take on the place mate, shame stuffs gone walkies but its to be expected from a popular mortuary, still one of my favs to this day


----------



## vanburen (Aug 13, 2014)

never seem to tire of this place....


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 13, 2014)

Good to see the old girl again. Sorry to hear it's attracting the taggers.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 13, 2014)

great slide show.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 14, 2014)

Awesome mate. I do enjoy it here. As you said, hugely atmospheric and photogenic


----------



## Slippy Shogun (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice post. I can't believe someone would steal the flowers from the altar.


----------



## Wasted Abandon (Sep 15, 2014)

One of my favourite places this was. Good shots Brickworx. If you are interested, for my photos of this place search the forums for "Wasted at the Morgue"

WA


----------



## brickworx (Sep 15, 2014)

Wasted Abandon said:


> One of my favourite places this was. Good shots Brickworx. If you are interested, for my photos of this place search the forums for "Wasted at the Morgue"
> 
> WA



Thanks mate - yeah, seen your pics \ work...v nice indeed.


----------



## JellyBean (Oct 9, 2014)

wont forget visiting this place with mocking bird standing on a florescent tube making it pop and us shitting our pants big time


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 9, 2014)

Lovely stuff, thanks for sharing!


----------

